# Funny trailcam pic.



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thought I'd post this. Had it awhile. Also posting a Nice southern Ohio buck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

she was smiling for the camera


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep. She had an Apple in her mouth.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice pics that's a dandy buck


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

Some to add


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

2 for 1? Ilike the apple in its mouth


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

One last year. Note the raccoon 








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Oops. Pic came out small. Really nice buck I think he wants a piece of that ****


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

@dancinbear: That's a nice buck, I would definitely pop that one; and the **** too for that matter... Turn that sucker into a hat


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Passed on it with my bow. Didn't have a great shot and am really hoping that ol boy gets some mass. Cuddeback put that pic on their web page last year 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

This little feller stopped in to say hello.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Check out the raccoon 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

